# Trailing light



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Is there a light our there that will help find blood when trailing a deer after dark? Does anyone have any opinions about it?

Thanks.


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a Browning Black Ice flashlight that has blue LED's for one of the light options. They say that the blue light makes blood show up in the dark. I have not had the opportunity to use it. I do not know how well it works. They also have other lights on the market made for this. I have not used those as well.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Cando for the reply.

Any other opinions?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

gas Coleman lanterns work the best! Even the smallest amount of blood will show up using one of these. A friend hit a buck a number of years ago just at dark with his bow. It was way to warm to leave until morning. We found it in about 20 minutes! have used this method a number of times over the years. Hope not to have to use it again, but one never knows!


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

Ref, here is the link to some lights that Cabelas sells for tracking.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0015690


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> gas Coleman lanterns work the best! Even the smallest amount of blood will show up using one of these. A friend hit a buck a number of years ago just at dark with his bow. It was way to warm to leave until morning. We found it in about 20 minutes! have used this method a number of times over the years. Hope not to have to use it again, but one never knows!


I would have to agree with this, they are cheap to- the only draw back to using them is if you want to keep it in your vehicle, you have a potential to break it easily-thats the main reason why i dont use it just because the way i drive it would break immediately


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

My brother in law has one of them blue light blood finder jobs. Don't waste your money. They are a gimmick. A regular flashlight works better than they do, no joke. Like some one said earlier a gas/propane lantern is a must when tracking deer. If you do a lot of bow hunting(or gun hunting) and have to track a deer a night, you won't believe the difference between a flashlight and a lantern. Tha lantern is 10 times better. :beer:


----------

